

Ask HN: Uses for old touchscreen devices? - anilgulecha

Hi HN,<p>We&#x27;re now a couple of generations into touch enabled devices (largely Android mobiles and tablets, but also iPhone&#x2F;iPods&#x2F;iPads, and other less popular OSes). Some studies and analytics show these devices have an average life of ~18-24 months.<p>At the end of this lifespan, the phones may not run the latest and greatest OS and apps. However, these are perfectly capable, mini-embedded devices, with a built in display, speakers, a battery and an array of sensors.<p>So here&#x27;s my question HN: what have you done with your old devices? Are they lying in a drawer? Did you resell them? Are you using it in some other manner? What simple use-cases would you pay for to extend the life of these mini computers?<p>I&#x27;m checking to see if there&#x27;s interest in certain uses, or set of applications, and hopefully building these.
======
anilgulecha
An article with some numbers on a device's life in various geographies:

[http://myphonemd.net/blog/2012/07/16/why-your-new-
smartphone...](http://myphonemd.net/blog/2012/07/16/why-your-new-smartphone-
is-already-obsolete/)

